# Yamaha envy



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

Check out the plow on this yammy! Really impressive.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/zDVmtkAOcK8


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

Just one more https://youtu.be/Dq2hYHQT33g


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I think those are neat, but I confess I don't fully understand the benefit over just blowing the snow. If you push too far, or too deep, the snow presumably goes over the top of the plow. And it's probably tougher on the drive system. 

I'm honestly not trying to just be a buzz-kill. Besides the that's-different factor, what advantage does the plow provide? Just trying to learn. 

And they don't need a plow to cause Yamaha envy for me, it would be great to have a Yamaha or Honda around for snow duty!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

John445 said:


> Check out the plow on this yammy! Really impressive.


 Yeah, we were all checking those out a couple of years ago. The ones to go on Hondas look like this (either 31" blade width for the HSS928 or 39" blade width for the HSS1332):


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dum


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I don't get it. I don't see much use for it. I don't understand why anyone would spend the money for a plow to mount on the front of your snowblower. Almost seems like a "bad joke". Heck, mounting something like this on your self powered lawnmower makes more sense.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

What you don't understand is the purpose. The plow is used to clear areas where they have no place to blow the snow. They plow the snow to an area where they can blow snow then lifts the plow and goes at it with the blower. I have a one acre lot so I have plenty of space to blow snow but in some Japanese villages houses are stacked on each other. You can't blow snow in the neighbors windows.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ill stick with a real snowblower … 

If I wanted a plow, I would have bought a Gravely.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

I like the plow, and I’m very thankful to be amongst so many “know it all’s” in this forum, negative bastards at that. I don’t feel worthy.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't get it either.

it pushes about a cubic ft of snow and the rest goes to the sides. looks like a lot of work for nothing.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

John445 said:


> I like the plow, and I’m very thankful to be amongst so many “know it all’s” in this forum, negative bastards at that. I don’t feel worthy.


I appreciate Coby7's explanation. Understanding that it may be used in areas where blowing is not practical, moving it to a spot where you *can* blow it, helps better understand what you would do with this. 

I'm fortunate to be able to pretty much blow it where I want, as long as it's away from the house. So I wasn't really considering that aspect.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> I appreciate Coby7's explanation. Understanding that it may be used in areas where blowing is not practical, moving it to a spot where you *can* blow it, helps better understand what you would do with this.
> 
> I'm fortunate to be able to pretty much blow it where I want, as long as it's away from the house. So I wasn't really considering that aspect.


yes , a guy i know blows the sidewalks and parking lot of an apartment complex. he has a Honda HS928 that stays in a stationary spot with auger handle tied down and then he pushes all the snow with a shovel into the bucket. works cause there is not place to blow the snow except that on spot.


----------



## TD-Max (Jan 2, 2020)

Light snow push to a windrow and then blow makes sense. Personally I'll just use a poly hand scraper and push with that as it's faster. 

Most snows here I will shovel the first 3' or so then back drag wit tractor and loader to pull away and finish with either the Boss on the truck or the 73" blower on the back of the tractor.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's an option if people don't need the plow there's the same model without. I think it's great that customers at least have the option. Pick the one you need. If nobody buys the one with the plow it won't be available next year.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Coby7 said:


> What you don't understand is the purpose. The plow is used to clear areas where they have no place to blow the snow. They plow the snow to an area where they can blow snow then lifts the plow and goes at it with the blower. I have a one acre lot so I have plenty of space to blow snow but in some Japanese villages houses are stacked on each other. You can't blow snow in the neighbors windows.


Lots of people have that situation and instead of buying this dumb, virtually useless plow, they blow the snow directly in front of them and than put the snow where they can. Sorry. This plow is just dumb. It's a "gimmick", and I'll bet a costly one at that. Reminds me of these "3 stage" blowers. Another gimmick. If one is good, two is better. If two is better, three has got to be the ultimate. Heck, when is the "four stage" coming out ??? Now that would be a "plow" !!!! (LOL)


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> .......he has a Honda HS928 that stays in a stationary spot with auger handle tied down and then he pushes all the snow with a shovel into the bucket. works cause there is not place to blow the snow except that on spot.


I love that solution! Great alternative use of the machine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BNSFguy said:


> Lots of people have that situation and instead of buying this dumb, virtually useless plow, they blow the snow directly in front of them and than put the snow where they can. Sorry. This plow is just dumb. It's a "gimmick", and I'll bet a costly one at that. Reminds me of these "3 stage" blowers. Another gimmick. If one is good, two is better. If two is better, three has got to be the ultimate. Heck, when is the "four stage" coming out ??? Now that would be a "plow" !!!! (LOL)


 I guess that, if you have never used one, it might be good to temper your comments. These plows (and similar ones that go on zero-turn mowers) have been around a long time and they are obviously useful in certain circumstances. They are surprisingly effective and extremely fast on small depths of snow, especially when clearing large areas like parking lots and extensive networks of sidewalks like on a college campus. You can run the angled blades as fast as the snowblower/mower will travel and can cover a lot of ground quickly when there's only a few inches of snow.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

tabora said:


> ......They are surprisingly effective and extremely fast on small depths of snow, especially when clearing large areas like parking lots and extensive networks of sidewalks like on a college campus.


I love the little Bobcat mini machines with ploughs that they use for clearing big strip mall car parks etc over here. The amount of snow they move in the time they move it is phenomenal. Right tool for the right job.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

tabora said:


> They are surprisingly effective and extremely fast on small depths of snow, especially when clearing large areas like parking lots and extensive networks of sidewalks like on a college campus. You can run the angled blades as fast as the snowblower/mower will travel and can cover a lot of ground quickly when there's only a few inches of snow.


Ahh, if they can angle to the side, I could see that being very nice for long walkaways, and things like that. If the snow is going to the side, then it's not going to keep piling up, and try to come over the top of the plow. It would just keep going to the side, and you could hopefully travel quickly, even for a long distance. 

It presumably takes less power to just push it next to the machine, vs flinging it 40 feet away. So assuming you have enough traction (tracks presumably help), hopefully you could make some good time that way. Nice.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

tabora said:


> BNSFguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of people have that situation and instead of buying this dumb, virtually useless plow, they blow the snow directly in front of them and than put the snow where they can. Sorry. This plow is just dumb. It's a "gimmick", and I'll bet a costly one at that. Reminds me of these "3 stage" blowers. Another gimmick. If one is good, two is better. If two is better, three has got to be the ultimate. Heck, when is the "four stage" coming out ??? Now that would be a "plow" !!!! (LOL)
> ...



I could see a plow such as you're two examples working well. I was talking about that stupid 6 inch tall by 28" wide plow (give or take) on that Yamy. That is a gimmick. Plus it's moving slow as can be. I'm sure it's a fairly expensive option and in my opinion, practically useless. Now the zero turn mower with a wide, tall, plow and the ability to move extremely quick, which most of these mowers can, would be fantastic for clearing sidewalks around a business or college campus. But that Yamy plow is both short and narrow. No comparison.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Good Morning Skunky Lawnmowers, 

I hope the boys have not destroyed the garage out of boredom on your mountain. 
We have nothing but rain and slush here in the southern finger lakes today.
My rug rats were able to get out and move snow a few weeks ago but they are back to making a mess of the garage again and trying to break down the garage doors.


I could debate and win the argument as to why rebuilding the old Great Northern Rotary Plows/BNSF railway rotary plows was a waste of stockholders money and should have been scrapped when self propelled rotary plows that can clear 22,000+ tons per hour from Germany:angel::angel: would have been money well spent but I will save that argument for another day-CONRAIL made no mistake in purchasing 2 Bielhack models an HB1000S and an HB900S in 1976 which are now owned and used by CSX Railways. 

Back to Yamaha snow blower scoop plows; the idea for the folding scoop plows on the larger Yamaha tracked snow blowers are a necessity as Coby7 has described so well simply because it lets the user back into areas where there is no possibility of being able to clear the snow from box alleys and push the snow out and then get rid of it in an open area that allows for more room to blow it out and away.

It also lets the user shovel snow from nearby doorways, stoops and short sidewalks in front of the plow prior to the snow being pushed out and away from the box alley.

The scoop plows let the user get ahead of the snow pack and push it out of the way quickly without creating a mess and breaking windows from the job of blowing snow.

The very high population and single family home housing density in northern Honshu and Hokkaido island necessitate that single and multi story-apartment homes be built to house the populations be built closer together due to the minimal land available and somewhat longer commuting distances to nearby employment on Northern Honshu and Hokkaido Island. They require multiple ground level entrances with narrow staircases to the upper floors in box alleys and narrow walkways/laneways with little room to clear the massive snow falls they receive annually.

My thoughts as I am recuperating from a total left knee replacement and watching the rain come down and seeing the state plows pushing slush and spreading the rock salt poison that gets into our collective water supplies.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

leonz said:


> Good Morning Skunky Lawnmowers,
> 
> I hope the boys have not destroyed the garage out of boredom on your mountain.
> We have nothing but rain and slush here in the southern finger lakes today.
> My rug rats were able to get out and move snow a few weeks ago but they are back to making a mess of the garage again and trying to break down the garage doors.


Good morning to you, too, Leonz 

I have the boys watching Youtube snowblowing videos on loop in the garage. It seems to be working for now but I'm not sure how much longer I can get away with it. Parker keeps saying that the 'wet snow' he hears falling outside sounds awfully like rain but I've manaaged to convince him otherwise thus far. Only a few months left before they all go into hibernation, so fingers crossed.

I hope your recuperation goes well!


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

RedOctobyr said:


> I think those are neat, but I confess I don't fully understand the benefit over just blowing the snow.


Well, if you have a long driveway and a couple of inches of snow, you can simply plow it to the end of the driveway (so that it stacks up) and then blow it.


----------



## h8snow (Mar 4, 2017)

Wish Yamaha sold snowblowers in this country.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

h8snow said:


> Wish Yamaha sold snowblowers in this country.


No doubt...Impressive line up....


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

The new 1028, they moved the LED light further ahead so the chute doesn't cast a shadow anymore.


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

I’m I the only one who doesn’t really like the Zambonni shaped (looks like a big ice box on top of the machine)? I have no doubt they are good blower though! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Spawn.Qc said:


> I’m I the only one who doesn’t really like the Zambonni shaped (looks like a big ice box on top of the machine)? I have no doubt they are good blower though!


That's what makes them "Silent". Zoom in and look at the side...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Are we looking for something specific? Or do you mean the fact that the engine is enclosed, like on many inverter generators?


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Are we looking for something specific? Or do you mean the fact that the engine is enclosed, like on many inverter generators?


It says "silent snowblower" on the side.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Spawn.Qc said:


> I’m I the only one who doesn’t really like the Zambonni shaped (looks like a big ice box on top of the machine)? I have no doubt they are good blower though!
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


====================================================================

If I remember the new specs correctly the 10 horsepower Yamaha air cooled engine is down to 53 Decibels at high idle and the engine throttle is a load demand sensing throttle now. 

If only they were sold in the United States now.:crying:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

53dB, wow. That's the rating for my EU2000i at 25% load, and that thing is quiet. 

What do you mean by load sensing throttle? Like an electronic governor, vs mechanical? Yeah, I wish Yamaha was still selling in the US.


----------



## BeatsShoveling (Feb 14, 2020)

Does Yamaha even sell snowblower parts in the US now? I almost bought one from the early '90s but the talk online made it sound like repairing the thing would be difficult.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

John445 said:


> Check out the plow on this yammy! Really impressive.



Yamaha is a great machine but that is not one of the reasons.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

BeatsShoveling said:


> Does Yamaha even sell snowblower parts in the US now? I almost bought one from the early '90s but the talk online made it sound like repairing the thing would be difficult.



You can get them internet wise and last check the outfit that was the Yami Snow Blower dealer could get the parts. I need some shear pins so will drop by one of these days and find out.
I did get the belts and a new plastic fuel bowel form them a few years back when that leaked (no idea why) 

Depending on who was the rep it might take a bit of sleuthing but the parts can be had. Local Yamaha might as well but our dealer was before Yamaha had a store (heavy equipment sales operation) - they have all the microfiche for parts - the employees all owned Yahmahas Blowers as well as sold a bunch of them into Valdez when they had them. 
Local Yamaha power dealer seems lame, we had a huge windstorm 5 years back, took out power all over town with downed trees (wet ground and leaves still on) I wanted a Yamaha generator and could wait, 6 weeks with a regular order. hmmm. They would be my last choice a but a possible.


----------

